# Resizable BAR indicator incorrect?



## mat9v (Mar 19, 2021)

On my laptop with Ryzen 5800H and RTX3070 GPU-Z shows that Resizable BAR function is disabled while both device manager (shows "large memory page" = "szeroki zakres pamieci") and Nvidia System Information (Resizable BAR = YES) disagree. Is this a GPU-Z error or this function actually does not work on my laptop. I'm unable to test it on/off because it is enabled by default and does not show an option to change it in BIOS.
It also does not show Vulkan Support as present while I know it is working because I have been playing No Mans Sky a moment ago.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 19, 2021)

Interesting, that definitely looks like a bug, pm sent


----------



## Massdeth (Mar 19, 2021)

So, how much does he get from the bug bounty?!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 19, 2021)

Massdeth said:


> So, how much does he get from the bug bounty?!


He gets to keep the squished bug.


----------



## Naki (Mar 19, 2021)

Massdeth said:


> So, how much does he get from the bug bounty?!



The bug involves some kind of BAR, so obvious choice would be a free drink in a nearby *bar*. 
Bar fixed, bar offered!


----------



## Asmola85 (Apr 4, 2021)

@W1zzard will this be fixed? Same happen on my Asus G17 RTX 3070 laptop. Every other places show Resizable BAR is on.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 4, 2021)

Asmola85 said:


> will this be fixed?


Yes this will be fixed in next release


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 4, 2021)

Naki said:


> The bug involves some kind of BAR, so obvious choice would be a free drink in a nearby *bar*.
> Bar fixed, bar offered!


I think he should just send him a piece a rebar.


----------

